

The 40-day Bitcoin fortune plan - tgold8888
http://www.scribd.com/doc/202210373/The-40-DAY-Bitcoin-fortune-plan

======
jloughry
Loan kiting is a type of bank fraud. It's "an intent to deceive" for the
purpose of obtaining unauthorized use of bank funds.

